# Flying Thumbs



## Plague

How many flying thumbs are on here? anybody know how to get ahold of Nick Danger x ranger pro spanger?


----------



## Mouse

I've heard a ton ABOUt nick danger but never met him.

my one ex-best friends Shaggy/Nickles called himself a flyign thumb.. I even tatted the Jlll thingy on his hand for him... but he's a douche now who steals from his own so watch out. 

if you wish to get ahole of said douche and ask him if he knows where Nick Danger is his myspace can be found here - http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu ... d=19468370

you can tell by the comments he's made a lovely rep for himself as of late.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins

*Mouse wrote:*


> I've heard a ton ABOUt nick danger but never met him.
> 
> my one ex-best friends Shaggy/Nickles called himself a flyign thumb.. I even tatted the Jlll thingy on his hand for him... but he's a douche now who steals from his own so watch out.
> 
> if you wish to get ahole of said douche and ask him if he knows where Nick Danger is his myspace can be found here - http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu ... d=19468370
> 
> you can tell by the comments he's made a lovely rep for himself as of late.



Well it doesn't seem his myspace friends are to happy with him either. "good ridence to bad rubbish. I hope you either get your shit together or finally DIE in s.f. liek you planned."


----------



## Cush

i'm probably showing my stupidity by saying this but what's a flying thumb?


----------



## G_Jones

a hitchhiker would be my guess.


----------



## Mouse

*FrumpyWatkins wrote:*


> *Mouse wrote:*
> I've heard a ton ABOUt nick danger ...ofile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu ... d=19468370
> 
> you can tell by the comments he's made a lovely rep for himself as of late.



Well it doesn't seem his myspace friends are to happy with him either. "good ridence to bad rubbish. I hope you either get your shit together or finally DIE in s.f. liek you planned."[/url]


yeah, indeed. what you quoted was what I said to him.

there's a long story behind it but the jist of it is he stole a ton of shit from my ex-boytoy who was a total cripple at the time from being hit by a car and supposedly Shaggy best friend. he jacked a bunch of stuff from kids in NYC before this, and then after he stole from my ex he stole is roaddogs gear and then took off.


----------



## Mouse

*Cush wrote:*


> i'm probably showing my stupidity by saying this but what's a flying thumb?



the flying thumbs are a crew of hitchers... but aparently train hoppers get honorary membership from time to time (like the guy I've been talking about)

from examples I've seen, they are scumfucks. and also from the tags i've seen saying "fuck the flying thumbs" and such things like that on squat walls on the east coast they aren't well liked.


----------



## leftoverstraps

yea shaggy/nickels stole my gear after being my best friend and me taking care of his lame ass

i swear that kid acted like he was on the road for about a year if that much

fuckin oogles gotta ruin everything


----------



## Cush

what makes them so special? what seperates a flying thumb from any normal guy on the highway? aside from the fact that they are apparently scumfucks.


----------



## Plague

You get recruted by the guys that started it.

Post edited by: Plague, at: 2007/03/17 07:34


----------



## Mouse

the only thing that makes them special is they SAY they are special. 


i say I'm cool so therefor I am.


----------



## Mouse

*leftoverstraps wrote:*


> yea shaggy/nickels stole my gear after being my best friend and me taking care of his lame ass
> 
> i swear that kid acted like he was on the road for about a year if that much
> 
> fuckin oogles gotta ruin everything



hey Straps!

where you roosting now? florida or something?


----------



## Geoff

they're pretty much a gang.
and apparently they have some sort of hierarchy in their group.
captains and generals and such. (well that's what i was told)


----------



## terryable

Nicks # is 5127403241

Yeah he is my best friend were headed to Chico on Saturday.
But I wouldn't use the word recruit.
were more like a family or tribe.
210 deep now

Nick Danger is a ScumFuck

Nickels is no longer a thumb

A bunch of travelers like yourself, trains and rubber...
Just a family who all keep in touch and hook up if we end up near eachother
We're a fucking train crew...
F
MXM
T


----------



## terryable

plague said:


> how many flying thumbs are on here? Anybody know how to get ahold of nick danger x ranger pro spanger?



5127403241


----------



## menu

I actually know a few of the thumbs. they're not all scum fucks. I was with shorts for a grip this year in PDX and eugene. but it looks like terryable posted all the info you guys need. but if anyone sees shorts tell him Menu said whats up.


----------



## terryable

www.myspace.com/terryable 

JIII


----------



## terryable

You know thousands of people that came before me that are desendants of me…that came before me, that originally been here…I mean there thousands of people…
And down through the line where there where worms, and they where flat worms.
And Chinese men that where tied to walls would show these worm movies out of their penises, in the air in apparent disgruntaled and dismay and it would wadded up like a little girl would wad up a tissue after she had blown her nose and looked it like the horror, seeing little speckled pieces of blood in her snot, that was on that rag that she had wadded up knowing that it was on that rag, that she had thrown away knowing that that was her life that she had wadded up in there. And knowing that life would never be same.
Because the world was divided up into four parts, there the Magus the Tutor Phangcore, the Douria. And Douria and the Phancore were at war with the Tutor and Fartalls, who I have mentioned up to this point. Because they were the fifth part, who were invisible and they were all powerful. And they were beyond the worms and beyond the Chinese men tied to the wall, who would show worm movies out of their penises. Who were non existent at all. And they never knew how to make fireworks or even rifles or even they didn’t know anyone from schaschastogone and they didn’t even know how to dial the telephone. And they had these Volkswagon buses, that they had designed like they were cathedrals of God. And the worms and the Chinese man himself. They had traveled hundreds and thousands of miles their selves. When they came to sea the had went under the sea, and they talked to the fish. And see when the fish traveled in a line, there will be little dot near their rear end, and a string will come out, and I have made a kite before and I have flown it before out of the string that I got out of fishes rear ends and I have flown it so high I have been able to see the dot on Gibby Haynes rear end….


----------



## terryable

deveranti said:


> I actually know a few of the thumbs. they're not all scum fucks. I was with shorts for a grip this year in PDX and eugene. but it looks like terryable posted all the info you guys need. but if anyone sees shorts tell him Menu said whats up.



I just left shorts in Houston a month ago...JIII#186
terrible terry


----------



## Bikesntapes

I cant remember her name, but I hitched a ride from buttfuck tennessee to atlanta from a girl who used to be a flying thumb. she has a kid now and lives with family.


----------



## l0cate

Terry you fuqn asshole, whats up I haven't seen you since Bald Knob AR.


----------



## BanMatt

Nick Danger is actually an extremely nice guy. I'm friends with several of the flying thumbs too and I wouldn't really call them scumfucks as much as I would silly asses.


----------



## menu

terryable said:


> I just left shorts in Houston a month ago...JIII#186
> terrible terry


 
post is old but Id like to get ahold of shorts if you know how. also I was supposed to meet up with vile(former first lady) in cheyenne but she didnt get off the train there. last I heard she was in IN. any info on either? I guess I could myspace vile. dunno if farkus has a phone


----------



## smotpoker

I hung with a Thumb. His name is Brian. Some called him Asshole Brian. He had a pit bull named ( i shit you not) Deogee may. He had maori face tattoos and was with a skinny broad named jocelyn. I was wondering if anyone may know a guy like that and how to get hold of him. just wanted to say hi and see how he was doin


----------



## Sid_Vicious

Vile is in Bloomington working or somthing right now and supposed to be heading east. I have her or farkus number if you want it just PM me. She gets on myspace once in a while so you could try that.


----------



## Sid_Vicious

oh and the flying thumbs are cool people.


----------



## Loaf

what about duck? Quak Quak Bitches! on his knuckles.


----------



## anyways

hah, Nick Danger cooked me and a bunch of other kids a thanksgiving meal in Austin  
No clue where he is now


----------



## Rana Ghana

FT is just a group of friends. It's not a crew or anything like that. Yeah, you get a number if someone in the crew introduces you to Nick and you've all been cool for awhile, but that's just common decency. There are only a few titles given out to those who have known Nick for a long time. <----- #251, Official Best Friend. Yeah, we drink, fight, and all that other stuff, but who here doesn't? It's all in good fun and we usually get over it pretty quick. That's cuz we're not dicks and we try to all stay friends. Nick is making tracks to LA right now. Anyone else need more deets and is truly interested, I run the group page for FT on facebook, plus Nick's myspace and fb while he's busy. Find me. http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1014805086#!/


----------



## left52side

AWWW NICK DANGER.
Been A few years since I seen him last,was in tulsa.
Me and Poxi traveled around for a whileand seperated ways in seatlle.
I have met several flying thumbs in the past and hung with quite a few as well,and all the ones I have met seemed like pretty good peeps to be around.
Nick is on my facebook page if you still need to get ahold of him incase his phones not working.
its [email protected]


----------



## Hobacalypse

smotpoker said:


> I hung with a Thumb. His name is Brian. Some called him Asshole Brian. He had a pit bull named ( i shit you not) Deogee may. He had maori face tattoos and was with a skinny broad named jocelyn. I was wondering if anyone may know a guy like that and how to get hold of him. just wanted to say hi and see how he was doin



Did he have cheese on his face?


----------



## Hobacalypse

Rana Ghana said:


> FT is just a group of friends. It's not a crew or anything like that. Yeah, you get a number if someone in the crew introduces you to Nick and you've all been cool for awhile, but that's just common decency. There are only a few titles given out to those who have known Nick for a long time. <----- #251, Official Best Friend. Yeah, we drink, fight, and all that other stuff, but who here doesn't? It's all in good fun and we usually get over it pretty quick. That's cuz we're not dicks and we try to all stay friends. Nick is making tracks to LA right now. Anyone else need more deets and is truly interested, I run the group page for FT on facebook, plus Nick's myspace and fb while he's busy. Find me. http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1014805086#!/



Haha we have a facebook!!! friggin schweet, can we get a WoW guild and a football team next, we already have the mike badder giberish competition being held in austin tx,
Anyone heard of the FAT man lately?


----------



## Hobacalypse

Plague said:


> How many flying thumbs are on here? anybody know how to get ahold of Nick Danger x ranger pro spanger?


Who ARE you?!?!?!?
tryin' to steal our secrets eh!

You'll never know the secwets of the tumbs Never EVIL doer beware we know your tricks nobody tell em nothin ya hear nothin!!!!!

#209 Protector of all things slammable
\slamology the art of the slam.
Back tha fuck off my cloud 9 niggah

Terry you duster fucker where the hell are you


----------



## Hobacalypse

Bikesntapes said:


> I cant remember her name, but I hitched a ride from buttfuck tennessee to atlanta from a girl who used to be a flying thumb. she has a kid now and lives with family.


Once a thumb always a thumb!!

SPacebag team? i win


----------



## hobogestapo

i married nick and and irish in SLO it didnt work out well. danceswithcops!


----------



## Hobacalypse

Some of the best wedding ever, in Austin, Friggin drunk clown crossdressers everywhere


----------



## Peanut butter

jill forever 209


----------



## mars

The flying thumbs are just a bunch of travelers that have come across and hung out with either Nick or I. We are a family.


----------

